# What's this AK worth?



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Don't know much about AK's but I have a trade offer and was wondering what this AK is worth.

Romanian AK-47. I have put a quad rail on the front, a new 4 blade flash hider,Magpul collapsible stock, aluminum foregrip, side mount with rail and illuminated 3-9x40 ak specific scope.


----------



## kendive (Sep 9, 2008)

It is a Stamped Receiver or a Milled Receiver?


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

My AK knowledge is a bit dated but I seem to remember the only milled receivers were either Russian or Bulgarian. 

Rick


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

kendive said:


> It is a Stamped Receiver or a Milled Receiver?


stamped


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Its a Romanian WASR-10. Im not big into the tactical stuff on it so I generally dont add any value to it. Plus that scope mount sits so high a good cheek weld is impossible, heck even a chin weld would be tough.

The WASR-10 is a bit sloppy in finish, but I personally have a soft spot for Romanian rifles, they really are dern good guns. Unlike the first Romanians that were imported to the US, the WASR-10 has a receiver made specifically for export. It works the same but visually its a bit different.


Adam I will swing by in a bit to grab my wifes purse.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Which one of these has the single stack mag? I thought the WASR was it.

Rick


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

i love what you did to it. if i had something to trade you wanted let me know??!!!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

TheRoguePirate said:


> i love what you did to it. if i had something to trade you wanted let me know??!!!



I just picked it up in a trade actually, I just put it in the FS section

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f68/wts-ak-47-w-mods-mags-ammo-127747/#post976588


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

sorry amigo, but promised the old lady that i would not buy any more guns or fishing gear till after the wedding in october. but i am allowed to free trade! good luck selling


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I hear you I got this in a trade from something else I got in a trade....the wife wants a pontoon boat so trying to free up some cash.


----------



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

*WoW That's Nice*



TheRoguePirate said:


> sorry amigo, but promised the old lady that i would not buy any more guns or fishing gear till after the wedding in october. but i am allowed to free trade! good luck selling


 WoW that is really Nice of you, your gonna make a graet husband!
hey just pickin" I just bought a very similar, romanian AK Variant for 400.00, hoppin that I got a deal its was in great cond. STG200 made in romania


----------



## kendive (Sep 9, 2008)

shootnstarz said:


> Which one of these has the single stack mag? I thought the WASR was it.
> 
> Rick


Can't remember that one but they are out there...


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

The original WASR AKs were single stack rifles I believe.


----------



## Crashcrew (Apr 15, 2012)

The WASR is a fun gun to shoot. Very accurate at 100 yds. I would never depart with mine. And ammo is cheap


----------

